# Bantam madness



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Post em if ya got em everyone. I'll start with just a few.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty!!

Here's Peter, my mottled cochin bantam.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my two bantams. looking very inquisitive


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Very pretty all of them


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Clintdaniels what type of bantam is the chicken in ur first pic? I have one that looks just like it and have been trying to figure out if its a old English game.


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

Hard to pick my favorite. Cuz I love them all, but here's my Bantam Madness...
Meet John Candy.


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> Clintdaniels what type of bantam is the chicken in ur first pic? I have one that looks just like it and have been trying to figure out if its a old English game.


That is a oeg. He is my big dog right now


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just what I thought. I have a boy and a girl. The girl is so sweet. We named the boy rango. When he crows it sounds like something from a Spanish fiesta lol


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> Just what I thought. I have a boy and a girl. The girl is so sweet. We named the boy rango. When he crows it sounds like something from a Spanish fiesta lol


Oh, I love it when a bantam crows. It really cracks me up. They think they are big and bad, til a full size roo crows and then there like sh!t I thought I sounded more manly lmao!!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

AuntyM said:


> Hard to pick my favorite. Cuz I love them all, but here's my Bantam Madness...
> Meet John Candy.


John candy, that is perfect. I have a bbr roo I named cluck Norris .


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol this is my first time owning chickens. Do bantam crows ever mature or will they always have that little pitiful cockle doodle doo?


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> Lol this is my first time owning chickens. Do bantam crows ever mature or will they always have that little pitiful cockle doodle doo?


It stays pretty pitiful. After about a month they have there permanent crow


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh wow I didn't know that. I love my little guys pitiful crow and all


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah I'm glad they keep it


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

This is Dumpling, our Mottled Cochin Bantam hen. My 4 year old entered her in the fair this year. She did not win, but our Golden Laced Polish won.


----------

